# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  خلطة بياض الثلج لتبييض الوجه والجسم خلال اسبوع فقط+توحيد

## فراشه_وردية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





*™خلطة بياض الثلج™*

* توحيد لون البشرة..وتفتيحها وازالة الكلف والبقع
_منتج مضمون ومجرب وطبيعي ولا يسبب اي اثار جانبية .*

ممكن استخدامها على الجسم




بعض تجارب زبوناتي اللي جربوا الكورس كامل : (من المنتدى)





> هلا الغاليه
> 
> شحالج؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> حبيت اشكرج عالكريم
> 
> الصراااااااحه رووووعه 
> 
> ...





> هلا عزيزتي
> 
> رديتلج للمره ماعرف كم خخ
> 
> التعامل معاج مريح ومنتجاتج ثقه عسب جيه رديت اطلب منج للمره ماعرف كم اولى وثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وخامسه وإن شاءالله دوووم فديتج
> 
> من كمن اسبوع خذت منج خلطة الصفاء والخلطه الصابونيه وهالمره ابغي اطلب منج ال ( البي بي كريم ) 
> 
> 
> ف انتظار ردج عزيزتي





> مسائج ورد ختيه الحلوة ..^^
> عساج طيبة يا رب...
> 
> فديت روحج استخدمت الكريم الصرااااحة رووووعه وااااايد واحس بشرتي تفتحت واااايد وبعد استخدمه على ايدي لانها مسمرة من الشمس و فتحت ما شاء الله ..^^
> و الخلطة الصابونيه عجيييبة تنظف و تنظف وتنظف واااااايد حلللوة حبيتهااا و تفتح البشره مع الاستمرار ..^^
> 
> تسلميييين ختيه الحلوة على تعاملج الراقي و اسلوبج الرائع في التعامل .. 
> 
> يعطيييج العااافيه ومن تخلص مني الخلطات برجع اطلب منج مرة ثانيه ان شاء الله..





> الغاليه السموحه تأخرت وايد بالرد عليج
> 
> لاني ربيت ولهيت بالبيبي
> 
> ونتيجة خلطة البياض بانت من ثالث يوم وربي الشاهد ع كلامي وتخلي البشره نااااااعمه شرى بشرة اليهال
> 
> والخلكه الصابونيه نعمتلي جسمي وفتحته





> ثاااااااااااااااااااااانكس........الكريم يجننن





> السلام عليكم حبيبي فراشة ~~ شحاالج ... 
> 
> اممم حبيت أخبرج انه النتيجة طلعت روعة ..و حبيت أطلب كورس ثاني حقي لانه الكورس الاول كان لاختي وماشاءالله بان عليها ^^
> 
> تحتايين بياناتي مره ثانية وله ؟؟





> للسلام عليكم اختي ^^ 
> 
> لو سمحتي غنآتي بغيت أطلب خلطة بياض الثلج للمرة الثانية ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ومشكورة فديتج وبالتوفيج ^^





> مرحبا اختي 
> و كالعادة طلبتي هي : 
> **عدد 2 من كريم خلطة التبيض* (ما اريد الكورس كامل لان الصابون الاسكراب باقي منة وايد)الكريم الصراحة روووووووووعة ماشاء الله 
> 
> *عدد 1 علبة من *لصقات كرست*





> الغالية ما شاء الله أقل عن 10 أيام و فتح لوني وايد ، الكل يسألني شو مسوية .
> مشكورة\





> هلا اختي شحالج بصراحة خلطة بياض الثلج طررررر وروعة وفورية من ثاني يوم طلعت النتيجة لكن العلبة خلصت وابغي منها لكن للجسم كله علبة اكبروابغي مشقرالجسم ومبيض الاسنان
> والسموحة منج ومشكورة





> هاي غناتي كريمج رووووووووووعه وابي منه بعد6
> بس لو ماعليج امر ابي رقم موبايلج عسب اخاف تنقطعين عن الكمبيوتر ....
> 
> هاي الغاليه سوري ع الازعاج بس ابي منج الخلطه الصابونيه بعد..........





> مرحباا الغاليه
> مشكوره على خلطه التبييض ماشاء الله مفعولها من اول استخدام ^^ خلت ويهي مورد ومنور





> يزاج الله خير اختي ^_^
> 
> البارحه اخوي يقول لي بلاه ويهج منّور !! والكل ملاحظ ان لون بشرتي توحد وصارت افتح ^_^
> عسب جي بطلب حقي وحق ختيه بعد






> هلا الغالية شخبارج
> 
> حبيبتي بغيت من الخلطة حبتين لو سمحتي 
> 
> صراحة عيبتني وحلوه





> حبيبتي الصراحه بضاعتج ماعليها كلام والله الواحد لابغى ياخدمنج شي ياخذه وعيونه مغمضه
> اولن اباخلطةتبييض الثلج عدد3حبات وابا كريم اساس بي0بي0
> وابا جل التنحيف دخيلج الغاليه0راعيني0فالسعر






> lمساء الخير اختي شخبارج..بصراحة اختي الخلطة الصابونية طررررر ورووووووعة وخلطة 
> تبييض الثلج أروع وأرووع سمحيلي عادسبة ما خبرتج عن النتايج..طلعت مبهررة وعلى هالاساس طلبت من عندج لي ولخواتي ..وان شا الله بكون
> زبونتج الدائمة وخبريني بيديدج لني بكون اول زباينج






> هلا والله .............. شحالج علومج 
> بصرااااحه الخلطه رههههيبه بصراااحه عجيبه ............
> ويهي صار غير 180 درجه يزااااج الله الف خير ............. رااااح اطلبها منج انشالله بعد ماتخلص ...... بصرااااحه كلهم لاحضو الفرق والحمد الله . 
> انصح كل البنات يستخدمونها طررررر .................. والخلطه مش اي كلام وربي الشاهد ع ماأقول .............. ربي يوفقج ياأحلى فراشه ...........





> بصرآآآحه الخلطه روووووعه ومآعليهآ كلآم ..
> 
> ومثل مآقلتي من أول آسبوع تبين النتيجه ..
> 
> والله العظيم حتى ريلي لآحظ آنه ويهي تفتح لونه وآآآيد وآستوى صآفي .. يقولي : آلحين هذآ كله من صآبونة الكركم!! هههه .. مآيعرف آنه في خلطه وسكراب بعد ..
> 
> آنشآلله لي تعآمل ويآج قريب الغآليه ..





> انا من اسبوعين تقريبا خذيت منج كورس البشرة لو تتذكرين 
> 
> وبصراحة واااايد اوك عشان جيه قررت اني اخد منج وانا مطمنة





> هاي الغاليه الكريم روعه خلاني سنو وايت خخخخخخخخخخخ وابي منه اثنين ازا ما عليج امر 
> وثانكيوووووووووووووووو






> هلا والله
> 
> سمحيلي اختي صارلي فترة مادشيت المنتدى...
> 
> الخلطة صراحه ماعليها كلاااام والحمدلله البعض لاحظ تغيرات فيني وهالمطلوب صراحة... وشكلي عقب بطلب مره ثانيه..
> 
> تسلملي هالايدين...





> انا متحمسه ابي المشقر يوصلني عشان استخدمه
> و شيء ثاني حبيت اخبرج تجربتي من خلطة الايرانيات كملت اسبوع و كم يوم و الحمدلله النتايج حلوه البقع بدت اتخف و بشرتي نعمت و الحلو انه خفيف و اتحسين نتيجته واضحه مش نفس باقي الكريمات يعني اول كم يوم لاحظت ان عندي حبتين صغار الكريم نشفهم لي و قشرهم و شوي شوي بديت احس البقع قامت اتخف 
> 
> 
> 
> والسمووحه





> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> هلا عزيزتي ..
> 
> أنا أخت ريحة المسك مشكوووره وااايد على الخلطات النتايج حلوووه وباجر انتظر تعليق ربيعاتي على اللوك اليديد وادعيلي ههههههه





> ما شاء الله الخلطات يابت نتيجة بس بصراحة توفقتي يالخلطة الصاروخية ويكن اطلبها قريب ومشووررة اختيه عالسؤال






> هلا اختي
> 
> مشكورة فديتج ,,, الطلبيات كانت توصل بسرعة الحمدلله
> 
> المهم اختي اذا ما عليج امر اذا ممكن اطرشيلي 3 كورسات زيادة لربيعاتي
> 
> ومشكووووووووووووورة مقدما





> هلا حبوبه ... فادتني وايد الصابونه . والماسك. شال الحبوب .. اما بالنسبة للكريم مع اني ما استخدمه وايد ... بس الكل لاحظ التغيير


مشكورة اختي وان شاء الله بواظب عليه[/QUOTE]




> و الله مب عارفة كيف اشكرج
> انا صار لي تقريبا شهر استخدمه و فعلااااااااا النتيجة واضحة و حلوة و حسيت حتى ثقتي فنفسي زادت
> و الله دعيت لج فهالشهر الفضيل..






> هلا الغاليه .. كل عام وانتي بخير .. 
> بخصووص الخلطه الصراحه ما عليها اي كلام .. ارتحت لها وااايد وكل اللي يشوفني يقول لي مبيضه شو مسويه .. والله بدون اي مجامله حسيت انه ويهي صار صافي والبقع خفت كنت خاايفه تأثر على بشرتي بس الحمدلله .. حتى ياالسه افكر اطلب منج الصابونه لاني ارتحتلها وحابه انها تكون صابونتي الداايمه ان شاء الله .. تسلمين والله يعطيج العافيه ..







> مرحبا اختي شحالج؟؟
> 
> فديتج ابي منج خلطة التبيض مرة ثانيه لمرت عمي ^^
> 
> لانها فادت حرمة اخووي وااايد وابيها باقرب وقت ..





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> مشكوررررررة الغالية علي الخلطة اللي وصلتني ويعطيج العافيه صراااااااحه رووووووعه
> 
> شكراً........





> سمحيلي مارديت عليج كنت مسافره وتوني يايه من كم يوم 
> 
> والله الخلطة ماعليها كلام وفنانه ومازلت استخدمها بس بفترات متقطعه عشان سافرت وقطعتها بس جربتها اسبوع وابيضيت الصرااحه
> 
> واله يوفقج الغلا






> وعليكم السلام علينا وعليج
> الغاليه انا استخدمته بس اسبوع والصراحه حلو بس صارت لى ظروف وماكملت بس ان الله راد راح اكمل الغاليه الكريم والسكراب والصابون ماعليه كلام





> مرحبا الغالية سامحيني على عدم الرد
> صراحة أني موب مواضبة بس فيه نتائج حلوة لها 
> 
> وأبغي بعد من الخلطة بس خبريني كم سعرها بروحا بدون صابونه 
> 
> عشان أطلب





> صراحة روعة 
> 
> مشكووووورة الغالية






> هلا اختى .. بصراحه انا صار لي اسبوع بالضبط استخدمها .. واحس في اختلاف يعني ماشاء الله احس ويهي و ايدي بعد صار افتح عن قبل .. 
> 
> وتسلمين ع الخلطه الحلوه .. ويزاج الله خير ع السؤال





> مرحبا فديتج حبيت أخبرج عن نتايج الخلطه الصراحه رو ووووووووووووعه ... الكريم عجيب والسكرب رهيب والصابونه روعه ... وحبيت أشكرج غناتي على هالخلطه الأكثر من رائعه....





> هلا الغاليه بخير ربي يسلمج ..
> والله ما نسيتج .. بس حبيت اتاكد من النتائج بعدني ما كملت اسبوع... وكل حد لاحظ علي الحين يوم اكل فلفل او اطلع برى يستوي ويهي احمر وخاصتا الخدود ... وان شالله بستمر عليها طبعا معاج .... ومشكوره الغاليه






> الله يبارك لج الغالية 
> أما بالنسبة لخلطة التسمين في البداية لعيال ما تقبلوها أما اليوم عادي صج قاموا يأكلوا بس بعد بشوي يمكن مفعولها مع كذا استخدام 
> أما بالنسبة للكريم والصابونة بصراحة روعة لكريم مفعولة يبين من اول استخدام 
> ومشكوره الغالية والسموحة منج






> السلام عليكم اول شي مبروك عليج شهر رمضاان المبارك بالنسبه للخلطه احسها حلووه صدق اتصفي الويه واتخليه ناعم اما من ناحية البياض فتحتني اشوي يمكن لاني بالاساس بيضه بس الحمدالله بنسبالي ارتحت الها واايد 
> ومشكوره الغاليه والسموحه منج




________________________

*بعض تجارب زبوناتي ( عن طريق المسجات )* 

هلا اختي اشحالج* انا بغيت خلطة الثلج من عندج *مدحتلي اياها بنت خالي* وبغيت اتخبر عنها
فبغيت الوصف من عندج والسعر..لان ملكتي جريبة
والسموحة
___________________________

هلا الغالية بسالج الخلطة ماعندج حجم اكبر .. لان اول ماتخلص اللي عندي بطرشلج مسج وبطلبها
..الخلطة واايد حلوة احس انها ناسبتني يوم احطها فليل احس بويهي منوور يوم انش الصبح تسلميين فديتج

_____________________
حبيبتي الخلطة صجججج اتبييض وانا استخدمتها على جسمي وويهي ^
وحابة اطلب منج اثنين زيادة..لان عرسي جرب
وهم بخبر ربيعاتي عنها وممكن يطلبوون منها بعد .. بس بغيت الطلبية باسرع وقت ماعليج امر



*الكورس عبارة عن:*
خلطة تبييض
صابونة الكركم المبيضة
فيشل سكرب بالخيار

*طريقة الاستخدام:*
*خلطة التبييض* : ضعي طبقة بسيطة_مب سميكة_ على كامل الوجه ما عدا منطقة حول العينين..مرة واحدة قبل النوم ..بعد تنظيف البشرة ,



وللحفاظ على بياض البشرة ضعي واقي من الشمس نوعية جيده قبل الخروج والتعرض للشمس^_^
مع ملاحظة: الخلطة لا تسبب اسمرار عند التعرض للشمس كرد فعل معاكس .. مثل الكريمات الغير طبيعيه الضارة



تكفي لمدة شهر ونص 

من تصويري


*150درهم*



التوصيل عن طريق شركة توصيل (سلم واستلم) 30 درهم
والمناطق النائية 40 درهم


وللطلب

ارسال البيانات التاليه
الاسم
الاماره
رقم الهااتف



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووووفقج

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

الله يووووفقج يا الغالييه

----------


## ونه ألم



----------


## احلام تونس

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب ب

----------


## احلام تونس

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## ميمونة123

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------

